# DSD charger PS is POS!



## MSI (Aug 23, 2006)

Another power supply for a DSD charger stopped working for no apparent reason. It made a popping sound before it died, it had been charging a protected R123 for a while. The charger still works fine if used with a different PS. I think I have had over 6 DSD power supplies die on me know and I'm getting worried about using them, who knows if they are going to start a fire.
Anyone else with this problem?

Is there anyone that has a good source for those Nokia power supplies that some have been using?

Should I junk them and instead use a combination of Nano charger and Pila charger? Can the new Pila charger be used on AW's protected cells or other Li-Ion cells like LG 2600mAh?


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello MSI,

The new Pila charger will charge protected and unprotected Li-Ion cells without problems.

Tom


----------



## GJW (Aug 23, 2006)

The stock PSP quit or the Nokia?
I use the Nokia and I got two off of eBay for around $12 shipped.
Model number is at work but I can post it tomorrow.

*EDIT:
It's Nokia model ACP-12C
Input: 100-240V 50/60 Hz 125mA
Output: 5.7V 800mA*


----------



## leukos (Aug 24, 2006)

Mine quit after a week, the DSD is junk. :thumbsdow


----------



## meeshu (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the information! I've got a DSD charger on order!!  

Looks like I may have to find another PSU for the charger unit!!


----------



## NoFair (Aug 24, 2006)

leukos said:


> Mine quit after a week, the DSD is junk. :thumbsdow



I have two and none are running the original PS any longer. I'm using a Siemens cell phone charger PS (450 mA) (using the original plug) and a 12V car-charger from an older Nokia that I found lying around (800 mA). 

Both work very well with the new PS.

I seem to remember somebody posting that the original PS would die if a battery was placed in the reverse direction, but mine died even though I'm pretty sure I never did this...


----------



## faucon (Aug 24, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Hello MSI,
> 
> The new Pila charger will charge protected and unprotected Li-Ion cells without problems.
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom, can various protected Li-Ion cells be 'mixed' on the new Pila charger? For example, a Pila 600P charging side by side with an AW 17670, and so on? I assume so, but my knowledge in this area is limited and I want to be on the safe side. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## MSI (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Tom, does the Pila prevent overcharge on unprotected cells or do you need to keep an eye on them and pull them out when the green light comes on? I'm wondering since it say that it has a stand by mode trickle charge.
As far as I can see, the Pila charger will charge a pair of batteries almost four times as fast as a DSD (2x600mAh instead of 1x350mAh), so it can replace two DSD chargers. Now I have only charged one battery at a time in the DSD charger (and used multiple chargers) to reduce the charge time. The Pila charger is more expensive, but when comparing charge time vs price, it is better value than the DSD, I haven't looked at it like that before so I got a little surprised by the result.

GJW, it is the stock power supplies that quit working. I will have to start searching for some cheap Nokia supplies, if I can't find some (cheap) then the DSDs are headed for the trash can.

NoFair, you are running the DSD on 12V?? Or is it the Nokia that takes 12V as input?

I think it would be a good idea if there was sticky in this forum listing chargers/batteries (and other related products) to avoid or that have serious issues. The DSD should be on top of the list!


----------



## Led-Ed (Aug 24, 2006)

I use the new Pila charger and really like it.
It does have 2 separate channels so I think you can charge 2 different cells at the same time.
I have never tried it with unprotected cells,however.


----------



## HiltiHome (Aug 24, 2006)

I had two PS that quit with the same resistor defetive.
The blue 4,7 Ohm resistor was open circuit.
Also check the other resistor marked.

I do not recommend DSD, cause it's not reliable, also it charges cells only 80%


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 24, 2006)

I read in another thread that the reason for the DSD only charging to 80% was because people are using nokia 800mah chargers.

If they use the supplied 350mah charger, It charges closer to 100%.

I have not tried this myself yet.

regards.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Aug 24, 2006)

I had the same problem. There is a resistor, 4.7 Ohm 1/4 Watt in series with the main power. The type of resistor is not intended for use on main voltage, so from time to time it "pops" - in the sense that it gets open with a spark and a popping sound.
It is enough to replace that resistor with a real one, to have no more problems.
I suggest replacing it, even if the power supply is working correctly.

Anthony


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello Patrick,

As Led-Ed pointed out, the new Pila charger has two independent channels. It charges each channel independently. There is no problem putting cells of different capacities in and charging them at the same time.

The Pila charger has a reset button. Sometimes the low voltage cut out protection circuit can be difficult to reset. It is suppose to automatically reset when you put the cell in the charger. If your protected cell does not start to charge when you put the cell in the charger, you should push the reset button to get things started.

The inside "word" is that Pila felt that this may be viewed as a weakness of the charger, so rather than explain how the system works, they simply stated that the Pila charger should only be used with Pila batteries. This is a very conservative position, but since they carry product liability insurance, it probably helps to keep their insurance rates lower.

Tom


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello MSI,

The Pila charger clamps the voltage at around 4.2 volts. At the end of the charge, it shuts off. This is perfect for unprotected cells, and with protected cells, you should never trip the high voltage protection circuit.

I should point out that the DSD charger charges cells in parallel. Parallel charging of Li-Ion cells is safe and it is OK to parallel charge Li-Ion cells of different capacities or different states of charge. The disadvantages of the DSD charger are, a questionable power supply, a low charge rate, and it does not seem to shut off after the charge is completed. The "work arounds" include, replacing components of the power supply or the entire unit, allowing ample time for charging, and pulling the cells from the charger as soon as the green light comes on.

Tom


----------



## gchand (Aug 24, 2006)

Here in New Jersey, USA, I have been using several DSD chargers without any problems. From the posters who have indicated problems with the DSD 
OEM charger, I see countries of UK, Norway, Germany, and Italy listed. MSI 
didn't identify his home country.

It is my understanding that Europe has standardized on 230 VAC 50 Hz
supply/mains power, whereas here in the USA we have 120 VAC 60 Hz power. 
Could the problem with the DSD charger power supply be focused on running 
the OEM power supply on 230 V? That would correlate with the reports 
from HiltiHome (Germany) and Ray_of_Light (Italy) concerning the failure of 
the 4.7 ohm input resistor, and the possibility of that resistor not being
rated to 230 VAC.

George


----------



## NoFair (Aug 24, 2006)

MSI said:


> NoFair, you are running the DSD on 12V?? Or is it the Nokia that takes 12V as input?



It is a Nokia 12V cell phone charger. So it is just delivering something in the 5-7V range to the DSD. It does charge at about 800 mA so the 18650s don't take forever anymore. 
I think a direct drive DSD of a 12V car battery would be interesting in a bad way

Sverre


----------



## Anders (Aug 24, 2006)

gchand: mine is working fine in sweden but it haven't been used so many times yet, perhaps 10-15 times, still working anyway, with 230-240 V.

Anders


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 24, 2006)

If you can't leave the house, there are various web resouces for cell phone vendors and of course you could take your chances with the auction sites.

If you are able to get to a department store like Target or Wal*Mart, you can find them in the electronics department sometimes they'll have both the OEM and third party units. They may also be available at local hardware or drug stores. If you feel adventurous and seek convenience more than price, you could also take your chances with local cell phone dealers, however many of those places have the kids working there on the same arrangement as car dealers; the more that they can fleece you for, the better their paycheck.



MSI said:


> Is there anyone that has a good source for those Nokia power supplies that some have been using?


----------



## Loomy (Aug 24, 2006)

Just to clarify, we're talking about this Pila charger?: http://www.pilatorch.com/BatterySys_charger.htm

Can this Pila charger recharge 18650s? If so, it sounds like THE 18650 charger to have.


----------



## faucon (Aug 24, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Patrick,
> There is no problem putting cells of different capacities in and charging them at the same time.
> If your protected cell does not start to charge when you put the cell in the charger, you should push the reset button to get things started.
> 
> Tom


Thanks much, Tom, this answers all my concerns. Patrick


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello Loomy,

That's the one. They have incorrectly stated that it goes into trickle charge mode after the charge. It actually shuts off.

Tom


----------



## Gene (Aug 24, 2006)

As gchand pointed out, it looks like the problem with the DSD is when using 230V. I just received a DSD charger and it's been working flawlessly through several charging sessions.


----------



## leukos (Aug 25, 2006)

MY DSD says it is rated for 240V, if that is misleading and it is incompatible, it is incorrectly labelled and should be labelled POS!


----------



## gchand (Aug 25, 2006)

leukos said:


> MY DSD says it is rated for 240V, if that is misleading and it is incompatible, it is incorrectly labelled and should be labelled POS!



Yes, all of my DSD charger "wall warts" are labeled for 110-240 VAC, 50-60 Hz, so they should be expected to work at 220/230 VAC without any problems. I am fortunate enough to have not had any problems (yet) with my DSD chargers, but if I had one fail as described, I would be similarly annoyed, whether the failure occurred on 230 or 110 VAC.

For whatever it is worth, I found the website http://kropla.com/electric2.htm that lists the supply voltage standards for various countries. It is interesting that both China and Hong Kong use 220 VAC 50 Hz power standards - as the DSD charger is manufactured in China, one would think that they would have discovered the problem by now. 

Hopefully, our CPF vendors that market the DSD charger are monitoring this thread, and will pass the word back to the DSD manufacturer.

George


----------



## Mad1 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've just got a DSD charger, fully drained batteries charge in about an hour, is that about right?

What are the alternatives to charge a 17500 cell?


----------



## HiltiHome (Aug 25, 2006)

You can search on www.ebay.de for "Nokia Ladegerät"

The nokia chargers are very cheap, but it's not worth doing it, cause DSD-charger is crap anyway.
It does not charge cells to 100%, whether you use stock ps or nokia ps. It's even worse with nokia ps, because the DSD-charger isn't in fact a charger, but a cradle with build in protection circuit, normaly used to protect 3,7V battery-pack from beeing over charged.

DSD-charger does only constant current charge, but no constant voltage charge.


If you already own a DSD: you got a good charging cradle, after removing all the build in electronic parts...that's what i did.

If you can afford: go for the PILA charger, or use DSD as a cradle and connect a charger like RC people use...
for example: robbe lipoly 300
do search for lipoly 300, cause direct link doesn't work...


----------



## greenLED (Aug 25, 2006)

Ray_of_Light said:


> I had the same problem. There is a resistor, 4.7 Ohm 1/4 Watt in series with the main power. The type of resistor is not intended for use on main voltage, so from time to time it "pops" - in the sense that it gets open with a spark and a popping sound.
> It is enough to replace that resistor with a real one, to have no more problems.
> I suggest replacing it, even if the power supply is working correctly.


What would be the appropriate resistor rating to use?


----------



## HiltiHome (Aug 25, 2006)

double post due to server overload.....deleted.


----------



## HiltiHome (Aug 25, 2006)

greenLED said:


> What would be the appropriate resistor rating to use?


I replaced it with a wire wound resistor of the smallest size i could get.

Wattage isn't the issue, the stock resistor can't handle the voltage..

Keep in mind, that the resistor is used as a fuse...


----------



## gchand (Aug 25, 2006)

greenLED said:


> What would be the appropriate resistor rating to use?



In the DSD "wall wart" application, you have to be concerned about three parameters:
(1) Resistor value (4.7 ohms)
(2) Resistor power dissapation rating (250 mw minimum)
(3) Voltage rating (230V minimum)

Selecting a resistor for a given application requires that all three of the above parameters be met. The voltage rating one often doesn't get considered. There is a big difference between a 4.7 ohm 1/4 watt resistor that is to be utilized in a low voltage digital logic application versus a 4.7 ohm 1/4 watt resistor that is wired in series with a 230 VAC input DSD "wall wart". An electrical resistor, capacitor, inductor switch, etc. must be able to withstand the maximum voltage to which it is to be subjected without arcing (internally or externally), and failing. Electrical arcing is a function of the voltage and dielectric constant. Resistors are constructed internally according to the maximum working voltage that they are rated to withstand. A resistor designed for low voltage applications can be manufactured less expensively than one designed for high voltage applications. Using a high voltage rated resistor in a low voltage application will work, but a low voltage rated resistor in a high voltage application will fail with the "fireworks" sounds described in this thread. 

Here in the USA, Digikey is a popular source for "Homebuilder" components. They have a spec sheet for one of their vendors that lists the various combinations of resistance/power/voltage available (http://rocky.digikey.com/WebLib/YAGEO/Web Data/CFR Series.pdf).

To directly answer your question, you need to obtain a replacement 4.7 ohm resistor rated to at least 250 mw (higher is OK within mechanical installation constraints), rated at least to 240 V Max Working Voltage (again, higher is OK). 

At least, the DSD "wall warts" seem to be easily accessed via the two screws (one hidden underneath the spec label).

George


----------



## greenLED (Aug 25, 2006)

gchand said:


> To directly answer your question, you need to obtain a replacement 4.7 ohm resistor rated to at least 250 mw (higher is OK within mechanical installation constraints), rated at least to 240 V Max Working Voltage (again, higher is OK).


:thanks: That was very informative; I appreciate the details.


----------



## chimo (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's a link  to what I did to my DSD charger. In essence, I gutted the stock electronics and replaced it with my own. I also swapped out the power supply to a regulated 5V one that I picked up real cheap. Now my DSD is an excellent little CC/CV charger.  

Paul


----------



## aileron (Aug 31, 2006)

Huh.. I had a DSD power supply die and I figured it was just one of those things. I had a Nokia supply in my box of cables. IIRC mine was 5.5v 550ma. I dunno about the exact kind you'd want here, but I got two nokia chargers off ebay a year or two ago for around $30USD delivered.
Mains power here is 240v 50hz.


----------



## copiertech (Sep 3, 2006)

those blue resistors are normally" flameproof" fuseable resistors used instead of a fuse. if you are replacing them with a standard wirewound or carbon resistor you are introducing a serious fire hazard. I wouldn`t. if your house burnt down your insurance may not pay out if it came to light you caused the fire by bypassinhg safety devices from electrical appliances.


----------



## freeze12 (Sep 3, 2006)

I also say that the DSD is a piece of JUNK! I have not used it much & already the jack in the charger is shot... I think the size is an H...so I went to radioShack & they have the male plug & would'nt You know it, they do not stock the female plug "jack"!!!


----------



## MSI (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, i found some cheap Nokias on EBay which I bought, I couldn't afford to replace all the chargers with Pila chargers at this time, but all future charger buys will be Pila chargers.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Sep 9, 2006)

Copiertech,

the resistor inside the DSD power supply is *not* a fuse resistor. It *should be* a fuse resistor.
Let me say that ANY 4.7 Ohm resistor you use instead of the stock one, will actually make the power supply SAFER.

The 4.7 Ohm resistor is required to limit the peak current to the diode bridge. It has to withstand up to 400 Volt peak voltage, especially when the output current changes abruptly. 
I think it is specified for max 50 Volt. It blows out not for excessive power dissipation, but for a dielectric failure. Using it with 220-240 Volts main makes the difference...

The DSD power supply is designed with no safety in mind. From the design criteria to the components used, it is irresponsably made. There are no spark gaps, no respect area between "mains area" and "output area" of the PCB, no feedback optocoupler. 
There are no RFI/EMI filters, no suppression caps. The plastic of the case is not self-estinguishing. 

While the DSD charger itself is OK, I would replace the stock power supply with any mobile phone charger stabilized @ 5.5 Volt.

My 0.02 €

Anthony


----------



## Loomy (Sep 9, 2006)

Ray_of_Light said:


> While the DSD charger itself is OK, I would replace the stock power supply with any mobile phone charger stabilized @ 5.5 Volt.
> 
> My 0.02 €
> 
> Anthony



You make a convincing argument to save money (compared to the Pila) and use a DSD with a more quality power supply.


----------



## europium (Sep 10, 2006)

At the time I purchased my 18650s & DSD from AW, he was also selling a Nokia PS as a supplement for those who wanted one in addition to the stock PS that came with the charger. I did get the Nokia and mine is:

* Nokia model ACP-12U
Input: 100-240V 50/60 Hz 125mA
Output: 5.7V 800mA

*I have not had any problems with either of the PS I got with the DSD, but I am in the U.S. on 120VAC. I am also unaware of, but then have no means to accurately test, the 'problem' of the charger not fully charging the cells, if it does indeed have this problem.*
*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 11, 2006)

Just to give my feedback, although I respect all those who are critical of the DSD, I got three of them after my first two FM Maglites 85, since each uses 9x17500 AW's Li-Ion. 

I'm sure I have charged those 18, as well as several different types of Pilas at least 50-75 charging cycles for each DSD, and all three have performed flawlessly. I use USA 110V, and the default DSD 350mA PS.

If they eventually fail, I'll switch to the Pila charger...but so far, so good.


----------



## JanCPF (Sep 21, 2006)

FWIW my DSD charger has now failed with the same 4.7 ohm resistor fault. Mains voltage here is 230 volts. I replaced the resistor, and it now works again.

Jan


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 3, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Hello MSI,
> 
> The new Pila charger will charge protected and unprotected Li-Ion cells without problems.
> 
> Tom


 


*So, are you absolutely positive I can charge my 14500 (blue) unprotected batteries on the new Pila charger? I am sick of the DSD charger. I put a cell on it to charge knowing it needs to be charged and I can't get the charger to go to red without manipulating it. How long does it take a 14500 cell to charge anyway? I put it on charge as soon as it started to dim and it stayed on charge for over 2 hours and still didn't turn green. Finally, I got it to turn green and the battery was fine. (light was as bright as ever) But the DSD charger sucks.*

*Thanks for the input!  *


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 3, 2006)

I've actually had problems charging cells in pairs with the DSD charger. On one occasion, on the light turnng green, I found one cell at 4.05V and the other at 2.95V. I would have had to leave it in there for several hours for the voltage to stabilise. I'm just them charging one at a time now.


----------



## JanCPF (Oct 3, 2006)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> *So, are you absolutely positive I can charge my 14500 (blue) unprotected batteries on the new Pila charger? I am sick of the DSD charger. I put a cell on it to charge knowing it needs to be charged and I can't get the charger to go to red without manipulating it. How long does it take a 14500 cell to charge anyway? I put it on charge as soon as it started to dim and it stayed on charge for over 2 hours and still didn't turn green. Finally, I got it to turn green and the battery was fine. (light was as bright as ever) But the DSD charger sucks.*
> 
> *Thanks for the input!  *


Try disconnecting/reconnecting the power while the cells are in the charger. If I do it on mine, the light turns red every time and the cells starts charging.

Jan


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 3, 2006)

i am using the nokia 800ma charger with the dsd cradle.

mine is 3.7V and 800ma. NOT the 12V like the above stated.

charge my 17670 to 4.20V

DID you guys let it stay in the charger for awhile after the green light turns on?
cause i did.


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello ChocolateLab,

Yes.

The new IBC Pila charger charges at 600 mA. You can charge any Li-Ion cell that has a capacity of 600 mAh or more on it, and still stay within the 1C maximum charge rate recommendations.

Tom


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 3, 2006)

[QUOTE=G


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 3, 2006)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> Problem with powersupply is not 230V.You have to put on power and then put in one battery at the time in the DSD-charger.If you put in 2 batteries first and then connect the powersupply I think is a big risk to blow the PS. I have blown 2 PS with putting the batteries in first,and no-one after changing metod to do this.
> 
> I have also used 5,7V 800ma Nokia charger for faster charging



I guess I have been lucky. Over the last year, I have always put in two batteries (usually protected 17500's) in the DSD, and then connected the power plug into the holder. Never have had a problem in 85-100 charges in each of the three DSD's I have.

In case one of them eventually shorts out, can someone give a specific link to a Nokia charger to look for?

Just doing a quick Google Search, is this the one you are all using?

Looking at EBay, here is a different model...is this one good?


----------



## Bob_G (Oct 3, 2006)

The ACP-12U is the one people are using at 800mA - there's another one, I think the 8U at 500mA or so.

http://www.cellularaccessory.com/acp12u.html

http://www.1800mobiles.com/acp-12u.html


----------



## JanCPF (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm using a Nokia ACP-9E 720 mA charger with good results.

Jan


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 3, 2006)

[url


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 3, 2006)

OK, thanks guys...$10 for this one is pretty good.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 3, 2006)

Ray_of_Light said:


> I had the same problem. There is a resistor, 4.7 Ohm 1/4 Watt in series with the main power. The type of resistor is not intended for use on main voltage, so from time to time it "pops" - in the sense that it gets open with a spark and a popping sound.
> It is enough to replace that resistor with a real one, to have no more problems.
> I suggest replacing it, even if the power supply is working correctly.
> 
> Anthony





I have some 1/2W resistors, should I use those instead?


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Hi All,*

*Thanks for the information. When I use the DSD, I always plug in the power first and make sure the light flashes red/green (fast) and I always charge one battery at a time. (just my own preference) There are times when the light turns green, and I never leave any cells in the charger after it turns green even if it is ok to do so. To me, the DSD just seems cheap.




I think I'll save up for the new Pila.*


*



*


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ditto!




LuxLuthor said:


> Just to give my feedback, although I respect all those who are critical of the DSD, I got three of them after my first two FM Maglites 85, since each uses 9x17500 AW's Li-Ion.
> 
> I'm sure I have charged those 18, as well as several different types of Pilas at least 50-75 charging cycles for each DSD, and all three have performed flawlessly. I use USA 110V, and the default DSD 350mA PS.
> 
> If they eventually fail, I'll switch to the Pila charger...but so far, so good.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 4, 2006)

Many have suggested to get the Pila IBC charger.

*Is it* the exact model that Jon sells on his J.S.Burley site for $43.12 ???

Jon's picture on his site only shows the cradle . Does it come with any accesories ????

Is Jon's Pila charger / *in fact* / the one thats being recomended ???

I don't buy such things from unknown dealers on E-bay . I prefer to buy from our in-house (cpf) responsible/trusted , reputable dealers when I can.

*Jon* .... (if you're reading this) ..... can you tell us if your's is the one SilverFox verified as the one to get and can you give any further details on it ???? Or would your Pila contract deter discussion for use with other generic batteries ??? You would be my choice of where to buy it .

waiting for more info ....................... TMG/

.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, it's the same one. Tom and I had talked about it a while back. I also got email from Jon confirming it. The charger doesn't come with any accessories.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 4, 2006)

Please ..... one last question .....

Can this Pila be used to charge RCR123a's (800 mAh)


Thanks all ........................... TMG/

.


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello TooManyGizmos,

The charge current for the IBC Pila charger is 600 mA. This means that in order to observe the maximum 1C charge rate for Li-Ion cells, you need cells that are at least 600 mAh in capacity.

Understand that you will have to come up with your own spacer for the R-CR123 cells. The Pila charger is set up for their 300 and 600 cells.

Tom


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks .. Tom ,

Since *TWO* of my (800mAh) RCR123a's ....placed end to end(series) are equal in length to *ONE* 17670 ...... (or Pila 300 / 600 cell) ....... 

instead of using spacers .......

This is what I'm wondering .............

Can I put *TWO* RCR123's in series *in one slot* of the Pila charger , ... and two more in the other slot ???

That would be series charging in parallel ..... similar to a battery pack ..... Right ????

So .... could I do that .... or is that a hazardous combination in a Pila charger ????

ThankYou ...................... from TMG/
.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 6, 2006)

Bad idea. The charger would see two cells in series, as a best case, as already being charged, even if they are drained to the safe mininum of 2.7V. In the worst case, you could easily see venting, flames, explosion, very toxic gases, etc.

When it comes to LiIon rechargeables, you need to stick to the charger's intended use - one cell per bay.


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello TooManyGizmos,

Ray has it right on. 

Let's look at the voltage. The charger expects to charge a dead cell (reading around 3.3 open circuit resting volts) to 4.2 volts. If you put two cells in series, you add the voltage. That means that the charger will initially see a 6.6 volt cell. Since this is above the 4.2 volts at shut off, it will just shut off.

Just charge one cell per bay and make a spacer to take up the difference in length.

Tom


----------



## Codeman (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's my IBC charger:







As you can see, I've added a brass spacer, along with one of the included extenders, to charge one of AW's RCR123A cells. The brass space is 16mm dia X 15mm thick. It either came with a Powerizer DSD-clone charger or I ordered it from AW when I got my DSD charger. It's the one that's intended to allow charging of an 18500 (150A/S) cell in the DSD. You can also use both of the included extenders to charge a single RCR123A cell, but it's an awkward setup.

When I got my IBC charger, thanks to SilverFox's recommendation, it replaced 5 chargers - a Pila/Wolf Eyes BC2, a DSD, the Powerizer DSD clone, one of AW's 2-bay RCR123A chargers, & one of LightHound's 2-bay RCR123A chargers. Now, I use just 4 chargers instead of 8 - an Energizer CH15MNCP-4 for loose AA/AAA's, a Triton for my battery packs, a Nano for ½AA's, and the IBC for everything else.

The IBC may cost more than the others did individually, but it cost less than the total for the 5 chargers that it replaced, and it does a better job to boot.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys ,

So I guess when using a Pila IBC charger ......

Instead of using brass or aluminum spacers and such.......

I could just use a *Dummy* CR123 like "AW" is selling for $5.00 ......

1 dummy and 1 real R-CR123 in each slot - that would do it .

Thanks for the clarifications ....................... TMG/

.


----------



## Navck (Oct 15, 2006)

By chance, has anyone else here have a bad DSD wall wart? For some reason, my original wall wart is causing what appears to be faulty behavior. One example is when I place a MP R123 in, and the charge indicator light blinks green-red, most of the time on green.


----------



## havand (Dec 8, 2006)

My wall adapter just went. It was charging stuff fine. I didn't use it for a while. Plugged it in, the green light flickered on/off a few times, faded up, faded down a few times, then went out forever. 

I'm wondering if you plug it in without having it plugged into the charging base, if that is what kills them? I dont' know. Now i don't have a charger for my 18650 cells or my 14500 cells. I CAN charge them via my nano charger and clips, but its a pain and takes all day. Gah.


----------



## gdhumphreys (Dec 8, 2006)

Will the Pila IBC charger work with protected, voltage regulated cells?


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 8, 2006)

havand said:


> My wall adapter just went. It was charging stuff fine. I didn't use it for a while. Plugged it in, the green light flickered on/off a few times, faded up, faded down a few times, then went out forever.
> 
> I'm wondering if you plug it in without having it plugged into the charging base, if that is what kills them? I dont' know. Now i don't have a charger for my 18650 cells or my 14500 cells. I CAN charge them via my nano charger and clips, but its a pain and takes all day. Gah.



Hi Havand,
The same thing happened to me 2 months ago.
So now i'm using the nokia power supply unit as the
wall wart unit.Not so bad infact better than the supplied dsd PSU.
Or you can use nokia 6630 charger.
The specs are like this :-

ACP-12C
Input: 100-240V 50/60 Hz 125mA
Output: 5.7V 800mA


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks like one of AW's dummy 123's would fit in there instead of the 2 spacers.

Putting 2 cells in series in there is just fine if one is a dummy cell


----------



## RA40 (Dec 8, 2006)

Curiously, would this Nokia PS also work?

ACP-7U
Out 3.7V 350mA
Center +, outer -

Approximate charging time?
I think I'll go look for another for my DSD.

Edit: found I had a ACP-12U


----------



## havand (Dec 8, 2006)

RA40 said:


> Curiously, would this Nokia PS also work?
> 
> ACP-7U
> Out 3.7V 350mA
> ...



I'm not an expert, but I don't think so. I thinkt he output voltage is too low. It would only ever charge the battery to 3.7V. Someone back me up or correct me on this one though.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello Gdhumphreys,

Yes, it will work with cells that come off the charger at 4.2 volts. I am not sure what you mean by "voltage regulated." It will not work with the 3 volt Li-Ion cells.

Tom


----------



## gdhumphreys (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Tom.

I was talking about the 3 volt cells. I read somewhere the 3 volt cells achieved the 3 volts through "voltage regulation." I have to admit to not having a clue as to what voltage regulated means



. 

The Pila IBC charger looks like one I will purchase, so I just need to make sure that any future Li-ion battery purchases are the correct type.

Any suggestions from anyone on the best place to purchase protected Li-ion RCR123s and 14500s? The Pila IBC will take 14500s, right?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## nightstalker101 (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, I didn't realize that this was a problem. I was going to get one to chage 17650 for my G2. I really don't want to have to buy an expensive Pila charger. So should I still get the DSD charger and just get a diferent power soure?


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 9, 2006)

AW is now selling Ultrafire chargers for only a couple of dollars more than the DSD. It has 2 independent charging channels and I find the spring loaded mechanism makes much more reliable contact than the DSD especially when charging 18500 and 17500. AW reckons it also charges to a higher voltage than the DSD.


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to dig up such an old thread, but could someone tell me if this Nokia power supply will be okay with the DSD charger. It's similar to the ones mentioned but not identical, so for my peace of mind...

Nokia ACP-12X

Input: 100-240v ~ 50-60Hz 180mA

Output: 5.7v 800mA


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 11, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Yes



Thank you! I've searched myself crosseyed on this charger and power supplies, but didn't think of searching the exact model of the one I have.


----------

